
Show HN: A mobile app that shows global news but free of clickbait and noise - kindofsquishy
http://www.inkl.com/glance?etok=guest&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Straight_to_product&utm_campaign=showhn
======
simbalion
Not available on desktops and laptops, supposedly because of "licensing
restrictions".. sounds legit </sarcasm>

~~~
kindofsquishy
Publishers make the majority of their online ad and subscription revenue from
desktop devices so in an effort to reduce cannibalisation, our content
licenses are restricted to mobile use only. We want to help the industry as a
whole, not cannibalise it.

~~~
simbalion
that sounds like a case of doing the wrong things for the right reasons.
Information should be free.

